# How do YOU sanitize



## SimplyE (Jul 24, 2009)

your containers?


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

New ones shouldn't need to be sanitized/sterilized.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 24, 2009)

The dishwasher is a good sanitizer, other wise a dip in a sink of really hot water with a capfull of clorox and then into cool water with a capfull of clorox....let air dry.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't sanitize containers - they are clean enough when received and if properly stored stay that way.

You won't have sterile containers no matter what you do, and by getting them wet you are providing something the nasties need to grow - and further by drying either with something or in the air you are providing the opportunity for further contamination.  So in effect, trying to wash them will get you either in about the same place or maybe a worse one.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 24, 2009)

Being a homebrewer I use the sanitizer I have for that.  It is a product called Star San made by Five Star.  It is a acid based sanitizer that is very easy to work with because it is a no rinse product.  If you have a homebrew supply store where you live chances are they will have it.  If not here is a link you can order from or just learn about it.  http://www.northernbrewer.com/sanitizers.html
I sanitize everything when I make lotions, no ifs, ands, or buts.  Everything!

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2009)

moose, do you then leave your containers to air dry?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't do anything to them , they stay in a  lidded  tote in the plastic  wrap they come in until I am ready to use them.


Kitn


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 25, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> moose, do you then leave your containers to air dry?



When I start lotions the first thing I do is to sanitize the containers. I do set them upside down to allow them to drain.  The Star San will create alot of suds if you give it a chance.  I always fill my pot with water then add the Star San and stir softly to mix but not create suds.  I have been told over and over do not worry if suds are left in any containers as it will not mess with whatever you are doing.  I noticed in the link it says wear rubber gloves, I never have and have no issues due to that.

Bruce


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 25, 2009)

Coming from a food-service background, everything gets sanitized and then let air dry.  Absolutely no towels because of the contaminants in the towels.  There is a food-service sanitizer (quaternary) that is safe to eat off of, better than bleach, and you can let it sit on the surface, no rinsing.  Now, it has been a long time since I have used it, so can't remember all about it.

Thanks for the tip on the Star San.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a food service background too Simply E 

Anyway, stuff coming from factories are not steril. They are handled for inspection and packaging. The stuff they have floating around the air like badboard particles and no telling what else. That's why when you buy something at the store they always label  'to wash before using'. (even canning jars)
Turning your jars upside down on a drain is the best way to let them air dry. Then use as soon as they are 100% dry. If not, then seal them away.


----------



## carolynp (Jul 25, 2009)

I totally agree, you must take every step possible to get as sterile as possible with all containers. You can't achive absolute sterility but to do nothing is irresponsible.


----------



## pink-north (Jul 25, 2009)

Will the star san also work for lip balm containers?


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 26, 2009)

Star San will work fine for lip balm containers.

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Jul 26, 2009)

is it *approved *for use in cosmetic applications?  is it being used in a manner consistent with the instructions?  

beyond being patently unnecessary (especially for lip balms!!!) there may be legal implications.


----------



## pink-north (Jul 26, 2009)

> beyond being patently unnecessary (especially for lip balms!!!) there may be legal implications.



Please forgive my ignorance but, legal implications  like what?


----------



## carebear (Jul 26, 2009)

You are in Canada, so you'll have to check with Health Canada about what you can legally use for your products if you intend to sell them.


----------



## carolynp (Jul 26, 2009)

Your not ADDING the sanitizer to your product so why would it not alright with the FDA. It is approved by the USDA as a safe no rinse all purpose sanitizer so what's the problem?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 26, 2009)

I am only taking a stab in the dark here, but I would imagine that the product/sanitizer is only approved for certain uses.  Meaning that if you use it on something other than what it is approved for, you could run into trouble.  This would be the case with things other than just sanitizers, too.

like given a drug approved for depression to somebody to take for pain, instead.


----------



## Deb (Jul 28, 2009)

My preference goes for home brand baby sterilising tablets (nto for babies- for their bottles). 

I assume if its baby-safe, its adult safe, and it doesn't need to be washed after that. I drip dry.


----------



## Deda (Jul 28, 2009)

That's just it, Drip Dry = no longer sterile.  Paper towels = no longer sterile.

I used to work for a cosmetic company.  The labs that produced our formulas (lotions & creams) provided them to us in either gallon jugs or 5 gallon pails, once in a while a 55 lb drum.  Decanting was done on premise, by pump into bottles or jars, then labeled.  I asked the Lab Gods SPECIFICALLY if the bottles needed to be treated before being filled.  The answer was a clear and definitive NO.  For exactly the reasons Carebear stated.  Properly stored CLEAN, DUST FREE, DRY, NEW packaging shouldn't need to be treated.  

I suppose that if you don't have proper storage and your packaging is exposed to contamination while being stored you could have a problem.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

yup, my hub used to work for a company that also manufactued bulk cosmetics & soap. They employees looked like martians, wearing all kinds of protective gear and serile suits. 
They'd store their packaging in a clean place and use it when needed.


----------



## KSL (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it would depend on WHERE you get your bottles too.... 
I asked the place I bought from if thier bottles were sanitized and they said no, they weren't.

So, does everyone santitize thier lids and caps and pumps too?
How do you sanitize a pump?  I've been wondering about this.  I bought in bulk, they came sealed and I transfered them to a clean, new giant ziploc back.  But I cut the tubes and then spray with rubbing alcohol, let dry and then cap off the bottle.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

*x*

my suggestion? 

when all else fails, contact the REPUTABLE supplier and ask them about sterilization.

last fall i bought a bunch of jars and bottles from www.ebottles.com and they said that as long as the product was left in the bags and stored in a clean area and handled correctly, they did not need pre-sterilization.

www.sks-bottles.com   said the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you heartsong, that is an excellent idea , you rock 

kitn


----------



## Norai (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd think that anything safe for homebrew sanitization would be safe for cosmetics.


----------



## carebear (Aug 2, 2009)

Not necessarily - it could react with something in a product to produce a dangerous chemical, pH could be an issue, etc. Further, even if safe its not necessarily approved, and cosmetics are regulated. 





			
				Norai said:
			
		

> I'd think that anything safe for homebrew sanitization would be safe for cosmetics.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a question :? . Has anyone ever used rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Jody63 (Apr 7, 2010)

haven't used alcohol, but I have used a high proof vodka to wipe down lids, etc...


----------



## carebear (Apr 7, 2010)

alcohol ain't a great sanitizer.  it's only effective if it's allowed contact with the area for at least 10 seconds (which means WET for at least 10 seconds.  good and wet.)


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the main point here is use a REPUTABLE supplier & PROPER storage/ handling methods. If you get them somewhere dirty or allow them to get dirty when you are in possession of them... your problems are far bigger than this little thread.

*Do it right the first time*... get it from the right place & you will not have to be swimming backwards trying to fix what should have never been wrong to start with.


----------



## Andee (Apr 19, 2010)

It is your choice if you want to sterilize the containers.

If you do, there are a few options available to you.

1. Dip the containers into Hydrogen Peroxide and allow to dry. Once the containers are dry, you can fill them.
2. Dip the containers into a solution of bleach and water (1 tablespoon bleach per 1 gallon water). You will have to rinse the containers in water before they can be used, because the bleach will interfere with your product's color and scent.
3. Use a No Rinse Sanitizer like Star-San Sanitizer or other such products. This may not work if you have really hard water. You can find products like this a local home brewing supply store or online.

I hope this helps!


----------



## pink-north (Apr 27, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> alcohol ain't a great sanitizer.  it's only effective if it's allowed contact with the area for at least 10 seconds (which means WET for at least 10 seconds.  good and wet.)



Forgive my ignorance, but why wouldn't alcohol be a great sanitizer? Even if the bottle stayed wet for a while the alcohol would evaporate rather quickly, wouldn't it?


----------



## Gramma Judy (Apr 28, 2010)

I do sanitze with alcohol.  I get about three big bottles and put the cosmetic bottles in so they are thoroughly covered for about five minutes.  I pull them out and let them air dry upside down.  I figure this is better than not doing anything to them.  I might be wrong.  But the product I have had tested, has come back with no microbes.  Maybe it would have anyway.  Who knows.


----------



## Andee (Apr 28, 2010)

pink-north said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are particular microbes that LOVE alcohol and it is not reliable as a sanitizer as compared to other methods.

Many confuse the two terms of sterilize and sanitize, so I've added the correct definitions.

Sanitize: to free from dirt, germs, etc.
Sterilize: to destroy microorganisms in or on, usually by bringing to a high temperature with steam, dry heat, or boiling liquid. 

Most of our containers can't handle the temperatures required to sterilize, so we sanitize instead.


----------

